# Vektor erstellen - brauche Hilfe



## tobias-stein (16. Juli 2006)

Hi @ all, 

habe mich hier gerade mal angemeldet, und bin noch völlig neu in der großen weiten Welt der Vektorgrafik. 

ich brauche dringend Hilfe, da ich für Werbedrucke Vektordateien in .eps Format brauche. 

kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen, bzw. diese sogar erstellen? 

Es handelt sich um diese beiden Dateien:











habe nicht wirklich groß Ahnung von der Materie, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dasss das Gitarrenlogo recht aufwendig ist. 

Aber auch das jff und der Schriftzug in Vektor würde mir sehr weiterhelfen. 
Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure Hilfe

Tobias


----------



## Ellie (17. Juli 2006)

Moin,

eps geht hier nicht anzuhängen, daher musste ich es verpacken. Ist nur im Programm vektorisiert, keine Handarbeit.

Die Gitarre müsste komplett neu illustriert werden, dafür reicht ein Tracingprogramm nicht aus und ist mir als "machmalnebenbei"-Job zu arbeitsintensiv. Tipp: google mal nach Gitarre und eps, vielleicht findest Du eine geeignete und frei verfügbare (Copyright!) Datei.

LG,
Ellie


----------

